# Ambrotype workshop plea!



## orlovphoto (Aug 16, 2012)

Here is a link to my little blog about the adventure I'm having.
I have no funds left so am asking for help left and right and hoping that people are as kind as I think they are.
Haters - go ahead, unleash all your whit, see if I give a rats bottom...  Better save your typing time and go hit a wall with a bare fist - maybe that'll take the edge off life for you poor souls.

So far I have been able to keep The Bus moving purely on print sales and donations, but in reality gas is eating up all of it and there's barely left for food, not to mention that workshop I would love to take.... Any help is appreciated - even re-posting it on your Facebook would be a huge help.

Thank You


----------



## amolitor (Aug 17, 2012)

Dude, the only time we ever see you here is when you're begging for money.

I think what you're doing is pretty cool, but a) lots of people do it and b) most of them manage to fund it themselves. You're basically a photographic hobo, panhandling your way across the internet and the country.

Contribute something to the forums if you want to get something from them.


----------



## cloud9imagery (Aug 17, 2012)

orlovphoto said:


> Here is a link to my little blog about the adventure I'm having.
> I have no funds left so am asking for help left and right and hoping that people are as kind as I think they are.
> Haters - go ahead, unleash all your whit, see if I give a rats bottom...  Better save your typing time and go hit a wall with a bare fist - maybe that'll take the edge off life for you poor souls.
> 
> ...



Try going to Kickstarter.com It is a fundraising site for creative projects and might just be up your alley.  Hope it helps! Love the project!


----------



## Helen B (Aug 17, 2012)

cloud9imagery said:


> orlovphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a link to my little blog about the adventure I'm having.
> ...



I think that he tried thathoto Palace Kickstarter (link)


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 20, 2012)

Interesting project wish I could help and participate by taking a class. Sadly finances are lacking which I suspect is true of most everyone in this day and age, have you tried APUG with an appeal for assistance?


----------



## orlovphoto (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for your input folks   I'll survive.


----------

